# Lusso Auto Bathe.



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Lusso Auto Bathe Premium Car Wash.

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Lusso Auto Bathe is based on a non-phosphate, P H balanced hair shampoo formula, without all the extras found in hair care products. The net result is a safe cleaner which loosens and removes dirt from your paint, but rinses off quickly and easily without leaving a finish dulling residue on your paint. Highly concentrated Auto Bathe will not strip the wax. You can actually feel the difference. Dirt is gone, wax remains, the shine is deep.

introductory offer of £6.80, usually £8.50.

*
WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

My Audi.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*










I loved the smell of Lusso as it evoqued memories of when I first started detailing and the done thing was to make everything smell like coconut, and I liked the no fuss design of the bottle.

I pre-rinsed the car to try and show some beading of the product I had on the car but please excuse the poor effort as it was hard to replicate rain with the hose attachment I have. I did this as I wanted to see if Lusso lived upto the "safe way to wash your car" tag that is emblazoned on the front of the bottle.










With that done I proceeded on with the wash. The instruction on the bottle is two capfuls to a gallon of water but don't forget this would be a US gallon so less water than we would use. I went a bit overboard as my bucket is quite large so I added 3 capfuls. I was surprised a little at how runny the solution is, were most shampoos are gel like in consistency, this was very watery and I could hardly see it in the bucket. When I introduced a stream of water it came into its own and frothed up nicely and i was hit once again with the coconutty nostalgia.










On the car.










It was surprisingly sunny and warm today so I washed then rinsed a panel at a time. The car was then dried with a drying towel, and I sprayed a little water over the car and the beading was still evident and showed no degradation.










*PROS*

Smells like Heaven. Rich suds, safe for wax.

*CONS*

£8.50 for 236ml (8oz) when the offer expires is a bit steep compared to some of its competition.

Thanks to Simon at Wax Attack for the review product.

http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-product=lusso-auto-bathe-stock-coming-soon


----------

